# Tausende Webseiten für großangelegte Scareware-Attacke manipuliert



## Newsfeed (18 November 2009)

Eine wichtige Rolle spielt dabei Googles Suchmaschine, durch die Anwender bei der Eingabe bestimmter Suchbegriffe erst auf die kompromittierten Webseiten stoßen. Betroffen sollen zwischenzeitlich mehr als 200.000 Webseiten gewesen sein,

Weiterlesen...


----------

